# Completely sealing the top of the tank



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

Is it bad to create a complete seal on the top of the tank with a glass cover? Would this restrict oxygen from entering the water?

Thanks


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

I think you might have to expand a bit.

What do you mean but completely seal? Do you mean just plaing all of your lids on top ?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I keep about 35-40% of mine open to help with oxygenation. I keep a large piece of glass right under my quad t5 light to keep it from getting splashed on.


----------



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

Let me elaborate my situation. I basically have 2 glass covers covering the entire top of the tank. The plastic pieces on the back of the glass had been cut in some places so there were small holes there in the back. Somehow one of my cichlids managed to jump out of the tank, presumably through one these small holes on the back. I found him dead on the floor beside the tank.

As a solution I covered these holes with small cardboard pieces cut to size. That is what I mean by "seal". There are no holes or openings now that a fish could hop out through.

I was just wondering if this could be bad for the fish because I'm leaving on vacation for 10 days tomorrow.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I once killed everything in a 29 gallon after I filled it up so high the water was touching the cover glass! It only had a small cutout in the corner.

I would find some screen or cloth to cover the holes instead of cardboard.


----------



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

brinkles said:


> I once killed everything in a 29 gallon after I filled it up so high the water was touching the cover glass! It only had a small cutout in the corner.
> 
> I would find some screen or cloth to cover the holes instead of cardboard.


Thank u for the tip.

Could I poke small holes in the cardboard pieces?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Could I poke small holes in the cardboard pieces?


Yes, or drill small holes in the plastic strip that they can't jump through.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I use egg crate,the plastic light diffuser,thats assuming your fish are not too small,I think the squares are around 1/2 an inch,or use what you have and drill somes holes like Tim suggested

I like the egg crate because you can run any wire or hose through the squares ,with a little cutting


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

run a small air stone DONE


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

newforestrob said:


> I like the egg crate because you can run any wire or hose through the squares ,with a little cutting


+1 I use it too. It works great.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

D*N*R said:


> run a small air stone DONE


I don't agree. There needs to be free gas exchange at the surface, not just air pumped into the water. CO2 needs to be released.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

prov356 said:


> D*N*R said:
> 
> 
> > run a small air stone DONE
> ...


No, an air stone really is all it takes. I have had a couple tanks that were closed. A 60g and a 5g. The 5 g tank was a desktop tank and had a solid piece of glass covering it. One air line ran in, one air valve ran out. I used a wooden air stone to increase the air to water surface area (tiny bubbles) and the disolved o2 levels remained quite high.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> one air valve ran out


There's the difference.


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

newforestrob said:


> I use egg crate,the plastic light diffuser,thats assuming your fish are not too small,I think the squares are around 1/2 an inch,or use what you have and drill somes holes like Tim suggested
> 
> I like the egg crate because you can run any wire or hose through the squares ,with a little cutting


+1

I started using eggcrate across the back after I had a couple jumpers. I cut out spaces for my filter tubes and tied the eggcrate together with zip ties. Its working great and it doesn't restrict the air flow.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

As everyone else said - egg crates.

:thumb:


----------



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

You guys read my mind. I was in my basement and discovered some leftover egg crate. I cut it to size and fits perfectly on the back there.

I love egg crate. So handy


----------

